# Centipedes



## HoffOff (Oct 3, 2007)

hiya I was wondering is it legal For Me to Take a Centerpede out of the wild and Keep it In my 2 Ft Aqariam And if so What should i feed It and What Would be the Substrate?


----------



## Rocket (Oct 3, 2007)

In SA its legal. Dont know about other states. 

I just kill them.


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 3, 2007)

YAY I'm in s'a And you Kill them? **tut** I love 'em


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

It's legal everywhere. I'll post a link to a caresheet I'm currently writing soon. Sit tight.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

Righto, all finished. Check it out: should cover all the basics of keeping them

http://www.thedailylink.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=5583#5583


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 4, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Righto, all finished. Check it out: should cover all the basics of keeping them
> 
> http://www.thedailylink.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=5583#5583


 
Hey dude thats awesome! i love the little scorp on the cursor :lol:


----------



## hornet (Oct 6, 2007)

PhilK said:


> It's legal everywhere. I'll post a link to a caresheet I'm currently writing soon. Sit tight.



not in WA illegal to keep any invert over there but fine everywhere else.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I didn't know that... Crazy W.A!


----------

